# Elbow w/ Low Heel Inlet to combine toilet & tub drains



## IfItAintBrokeFixItAnyway (Jun 17, 2007)

Of course...right after I post that, I find it prohibited in the code...

*706.4 Heel- or side-inlet quarter bends.* Heel-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable means of connection, _except where the quarter bend serves a water closet._ A low-heel inlet shall not be used as a wet-vented connection. Side-inlet quarter bends shall be an acceptable means of connection for drainage, wet venting and stack venting arrangements. 


So...could I use a 3x3x2" wye and join the tub into the side of the 3" pipe that serves the toilet?

Please excuse this horrible drawing..


*[ tub ] *_====(2"x48")====_\\
*[ WC elbow ] *_==(3")==_ *[ wye ]* _==(3" x 36")==_ *[tee w/ 2" vent]* _==(3"-out)===_

Thanks...


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

That's one bad drawing. Is there a sink in this bathroom you can wet vent with?


----------



## IfItAintBrokeFixItAnyway (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah I was hoping to wet vent the sink into the 2" vent in my "drawing".

Here, I attached something a little better...

It's not clear from the drawing but the 3x3x2 wye would be approximately horizontal... (Rotated slightly for drainage slope from the tub)

I'm open to ideas for rearranging the toilet and lav if it means I can do something else. I really don't want to move the vent if I can avoid it.

Thanks


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just move the lav drain to tie into the pipe for the tub/shower, and you're all wet vented up. Or move the tub/shower drain to the lav drain. Either way you're good to go.


----------



## IfItAintBrokeFixItAnyway (Jun 17, 2007)

So what you're saying is I can't combine draining the lav into the vent and wet venting the tub? (I'm not sure I'm using the term "wet vent" correctly here...)



> Just move the lav drain to tie into the pipe for the tub/shower, and you're all wet vented up.


Could I tie the lav drain directly into the 3" pipe? (another 3x3x2?)



> Or move the tub/shower drain to the lav drain.


There isn't enough clearance under the floor to add another tee and have correct slope from the tub/shower to the vertical vent pipe...

Thanks for your help.


----------

